# Kenpo/School Patches



## HKphooey (Oct 6, 2006)

For those schools that teach EPAK or a verison of EP kenpo (some connection), if you have a patch other than the original crest, please share it here.  Please give an overview of its meaning. 

Please do not submit a link to one of the kenpo sites that has all of them.  I would like to hear from a representative of that school or organization and their own interpretation.

Thanks in advance. :asian:


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Oct 6, 2006)

HKphooey said:


> For those schools that teach EPAK or a verison of EP kenpo (some connection), if you have a patch other than the original crest, please share it here. Please give an overview of its meaning.
> 
> Please do not submit a link to one of the kenpo sites that has all of them. I would like to hear from a representative of that school or organization and their own interpretation.
> 
> Thanks in advance. :asian:


 






We use this.

1) It says what style we do in plain english.
2) It shows the salute the "Warrior" and the "Scholar" as that is what we train to become
3) The colors of the American Flag are pretty self explanatory.

Hopefully I qualify as a representative. 
http://www.arnis.org/certification/regional_representatives_hawkins.htm


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 6, 2006)

I wear the IKCA patches and my own - which is currently being redesigned. If my graphic designer gets done within the near future while this thread is still active I'll post it. I can't post the IKCA crest, but you can see it at http://www.karateconnection.com


----------



## Ray (Oct 9, 2006)

??


----------



## teej (Oct 10, 2006)

Be careful posting your patch design. I heard of one school that designed its own patch and then descovered that a European school had copied it and was using it without permission. I spent good money having a graphic designer put mine patch together. Just courious, HKphooey, why are you asking? 

I designed my own patch because the original patch oragnization does not exist anymore, others I joined folded too so I was wearing patches for nonexistant organizations. So I designed our own school patch to wear.

FYI


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 10, 2006)

teej said:


> Be careful posting your patch design. I heard of one school that designed its own patch and then descovered that a European school had copied it and was using it without permission. I spent good money having a graphic designer put mine patch together. Just courious, HKphooey, why are you asking?
> 
> I designed my own patch because the original patch oragnization does not exist anymore, others I joined folded too so I was wearing patches for nonexistant organizations. So I designed our own school patch to wear.
> 
> FYI


 
First off, I collect patches, so I like to see others.  

Second, with kenpo specifically, I would like to see how others have either changed/modified the exisiting crest and there own sstory behind it.

So to keep the thread going, any other patches out there?


----------

